# do i need an air pump?



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

i have a 60 gallon ... with a heater and a penguin 330 filter ...

do i need an air pump? if so what kind. I'm hearing different things from different local fish stores, just wanted your guys' input.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Dont need an air pump but I would add another filter.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

air pumps are for looks, or tanks with no filters


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Air pumps are optional.. I would also just get another filter. Basically, all you need is water surface agitation for oxygen mix in the tank


----------

